# crochet flowers using ring pull tabs off soft drink cans



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Thought this was very clever.
http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/pull-tab-crochet-flowers


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

So clever! I might just have to try this. Thanks for the link


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Good idea.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

great idea!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a brilliant idea, will have to have a go at this, thank you for that. :thumbup:


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Now I have to find someone who drinks sodas so I can get the pull tabs.


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

I will have to sacrifice myself and buy some bourbon and coke cans. Is it dangerous to drink and crochet?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

great idea


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Really neat. Will differently give this a try.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

How clever. Might put that and the crochet buttons on my to do list. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Great idea. I think we have some pull tabs that were safed for something but never used. So, now I know what to do with them. Cool.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the link x when you go to it -it also gives you the English instructions for today's post for crochet buttons x


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

glenda c said:


> I will have to sacrifice myself and buy some bourbon and coke cans. Is it dangerous to drink and crochet?


only if you're driving at the same time! LOL!


----------



## lona (Jul 17, 2014)

Great idea.


----------



## moolock (Aug 5, 2014)

Fantastic...thank you for sharing.


----------

